# Coastwatchers



## Wildcat (Oct 15, 2006)

Interesting link about the heroic Coastwatchers of WWII
The Australian Coastwatchers


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 15, 2006)

Thanks Wildcat!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 16, 2006)

Cool thanks for the link.


----------



## Joe2 (Oct 26, 2006)

very interesting.

I think we all know what would happen to them if they where captured by the japanese...


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 26, 2006)

JOe, they are called the Japanese not Japs... Please refrain from using further derogatory racial epitaths....


----------



## Joe2 (Oct 28, 2006)

I only said it as a shortend versian, I never new it was insulting


----------



## HealzDevo (Apr 4, 2007)

This is interesting. I think my grandfather on my Mother's side may have been involved as a US Small Ships Officer in evacuating Coastwatchers but am not really sure as I don't really know a service number or anything for him. Would be really interested to know more though, but my chances are probably very slim...


----------



## Emac44 (Apr 4, 2007)

And one of our Aussie Coast Watchers was fundamental in saving the life of a future US President and his crew of PT109 during WW2 and of course without the much needed and unrecognized help of the Solomon Island Natives this would have never occured. We must never forget Wild our mates who we called the Fuzzy Wuzzy Angels from New Guinea to the Solomons. You wouldn't believe the help and assistance given to Australians by the Natives of the Islands to help defeat the Japanese. By the way Les the term Fuzzy Wuzzy Angels isn't racists it is said with great affection by Australians in memory of the service the People of the Islands gave to our Australian Troops and men. From Litter Beares of the wounded in the Owen Stanleys to the Solomon Islands helping Coast Watchers. They are our mates Les we have never forgotten them.

Can we take the time to salute the Fuzzy Wuzzy Angels of the Solomons and Papua New Guinea. Because they deserve our gratitude and our thanks. Because without them we would never have beaten the Japanese in PNG or the Solomons and the USA would have lost a future President


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 4, 2007)

Yep, the fuzzy's are one of the forgotten hero's of WWII. Shame our Government never officially recognized their valour and sacrifice with any medals etc. The same could be said for the Timorese who assisted the Australian guerillas working behind Japanese lines in Timor.


----------



## HealzDevo (Apr 10, 2007)

Yes, would be good if something was issued by the Australian Mint commorating them with at least a portion of the proceeds going into a development fund which could be used to help the remote Papua New Guinea villages even in things such as provision of clean drinking water, etc.


----------

